# Biden: "Putin macellaio, criminale, non può restare al potere." Staff Casa Bianca lo corregge.



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

Nuovi insulti di Biden a Putin, questa volta in Polonia di fronte ai rifugiati ucraini dove Putin viene definito "un macellaio."
E in conferenza in Polonia alza il tiro, invocando anche un colpo di stato in Russia:

*"Putin non può restare al potere. E' un dittatore. Siamo nemici di Putin, non dei russi che sono stati tagliati fuori dal mondo.
Putin non ci provi a toccare il territorio NATO. Scatterebbe l'obbligo sacro dell'articolo 5.
Putin è un criminale che dipinge l'allargamento Nato come un progetto imperialista che punta a destabilizzare la Russia. Niente di più lontano dalla verità. La Nato è un'alleanza difensiva.
La Russia sta strangolando la democrazia e vuole farlo non solo in casa sua. Prepariamoci ad una lunga battaglia per la libertà. Le azioni della Russia minacciano di portare decenni di guerra."

Lo staff della Casa Bianca è intervenuta per rettificare e correggere le parole del suo presidente.*

Il Cremlino:
"I nuovi insulti di Biden a Putin restringono ulteriormente la finestra di opportunità per ricucire i rapporti tra Russia e Stati Uniti.
È strano sentire accuse contro Putin da Biden, che ha invitato a bombardare la Jugoslavia e uccidere le persone.
Non spetta a lui decidere chi governa in Russia."

Premier giapponese: "La probabilità che la Russia utilizzi armi nucleari sta diventando più reale."

E Zelensky accusa Nato e UE:
"Siamo molto delusi dal risultato dei vertici della Nato e dell’Ue.
Ci aspettavamo più coraggio, decisioni più forti. Invece la Nato sembra preoccupata più a non provocare la Russia e ad evitare una escalation del conflitto. Mentre noi abbiamo bisogno di cose molto concrete e siamo costretti a ricordarvelo ripetutamente”.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Premier giapponese: "La probabilità che la Russia utilizzi armi nucleari sta diventando più reale."



A proposito di Giappone. Qualche giorno fa la Russia ha abbandonato il gruppo di lavoro diplomatico tra Russia e Giappone per il raggiungimento di un trattato di pace finale.
Questo perché dal 1945 ad oggi a causa della disputa sulle isole Kurili (delle isole a nord del territorio giapponese) non si è mai arrivati ad un trattato di pace vero e proprio ma solo ad un armistizio nel 1956.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

Biden sta parlando, aggiorno in modo completo tra un po'.


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuovi insulti di Biden a Putin, questa volta in Polonia di fronte ai rifugiati ucraini dove Putin viene definito "un macellaio."
> 
> Il Cremlino risponde subito:
> "I nuovi insulti di Biden a Putin restringono ulteriormente la finestra di opportunità per ricucire i rapporti tra Russia e Stati Uniti.
> ...


Sul vecchio scoreggione e sul cocainomane meglio stendere un velo pietoso uguale a quello già steso su Putin


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuovi insulti di Biden a Putin, questa volta in Polonia di fronte ai rifugiati ucraini dove Putin viene definito "un macellaio."
> 
> Il Cremlino risponde subito:
> "I nuovi insulti di Biden a Putin restringono ulteriormente la finestra di opportunità per ricucire i rapporti tra Russia e Stati Uniti.
> ...



Si può dire che Zelensky ha rotto?

Chi crede di essere per dare giudizi a tutti?

È la sua guerra, non la nostra.


----------



## Antokkmilan (26 Marzo 2022)

Ma bidet non è ora di andare a pescare è goderti la pensione ?


----------



## 7vinte (26 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma bidet non è ora di andare a pescare è goderti la pensione ?


Per cortesia lascialo lì che se si dimette sale la Harris che è molto peggio


----------



## Antokkmilan (26 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per cortesia lascialo lì che se si dimette sale la Harris che è molto peggio


In effetti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

*Conferenza di Biden in Polonia:

"La Russia sta strangolando la democrazia e vuole farlo non solo in casa sua. Prepariamoci ad una lunga battaglia per la libertà. Le azioni della Russia minacciano di portare decenni di guerra."

(In aggiornamento)*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sul vecchio scoreggione e sul cocainomane meglio stendere un velo pietoso uguale a quello già steso su Putin


Sì, devi precisare che su Putin è stato già steso se no arrivano gli gnorry o finti tali, con altri geni a sostegno, che ti ricordano che le colpe del conflitto sono anche e in primis di Putin (senza aver letto o sempre facendo finta di non leggere gli altri post), ma capisco che in assenza di argomenti per difendere ridolini e sleepy joe ci si aggrappa alle solite idiozie.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma bidet non è ora di andare a pescare è goderti la pensione ?


Considerando che tanto dietro Biden c'è chi lo manovra, non cambia molto. Vai a vedere di chi è stato vice presidente Biden tra il 2009 ed il 2017 ed avrai la risposta.


----------



## Antokkmilan (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Considerando che tanto dietro Biden c'è chi lo manovra, non cambia molto. Vai a vedere di chi è stato vice presidente Biden tra il 2009 ed il 2017 ed avrai la risposta.


Ovviamente ci siamo capiti


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si può dire che Zelensky ha rotto?
> 
> Chi crede di essere per dare giudizi a tutti?
> 
> È la sua guerra, non la nostra.


Basta ha rotto 
È insopportabile come Putin. Basta basta 
È la sua diavolo di guerra. Ma perché non lo silenziano?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Nel frattempo le forze armate dell'azerbaijan hanno violato la zona cuscinetto tenuta dai peacekeepers russi. Hanno colpito diversi villaggi con dei droni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

*Biden invoca il colpo di stato in Russia:

"Putin non può restare al potere. E' un dittatore. Siamo nemici di Putin, non dei russi che sono stati tagliati fuori dal mondo.
Putin non ci provi a toccare il territorio NATO. Scatterebbe l'obbligo sacro dell'articolo 5."*


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Basta ha rotto
> È insopportabile come Putin. Basta basta
> È la sua diavolo di guerra. Ma perché non lo silenziano?



Io sinceramente non lo sopporto più per la sua arroganza. Pretende e basta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

*"Putin è un criminale che dipinge l'allargamento Nato come un progetto imperialista che punta a destabilizzare la Russia. Niente di più lontano dalla verità. La Nato è un'alleanza difensiva."*


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *"Putin è un criminale che dipinge l'allargamento Nato come un progetto imperialista che punta a destabilizzare la Russia. Niente di più lontano dalla verità. La Nato è un'alleanza difensiva."*



La Nato è una alleanza per difendere chi ne fa parte non chi ha aspirazioni di farne parte.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conferenza di Biden in Polonia:
> 
> "La Russia sta strangolando la democrazia e vuole farlo non solo in casa sua. Prepariamoci ad una lunga battaglia per la libertà. Le azioni della Russia minacciano di portare decenni di guerra."
> 
> (In aggiornamento)*


Una manna dal cielo per il Pil dello zio Sam, vendere armi per decenni, non pare vero neanche a loro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuovi insulti di Biden a Putin, questa volta in Polonia di fronte ai rifugiati ucraini dove Putin viene definito "un macellaio."
> E in conferenza in Polonia alza il tiro, invocando anche un colpo di stato in Russia:
> 
> *"Putin non può restare al potere. E' un dittatore. Siamo nemici di Putin, non dei russi che sono stati tagliati fuori dal mondo.
> ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuovi insulti di Biden a Putin, questa volta in Polonia di fronte ai rifugiati ucraini dove Putin viene definito "un macellaio."
> E in conferenza in Polonia alza il tiro, invocando anche un colpo di stato in Russia:
> 
> *"Putin non può restare al potere. E' un dittatore. Siamo nemici di Putin, non dei russi che sono stati tagliati fuori dal mondo.
> ...



Aggiornato.

Ragazzi, finisce male...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Una manna dal cielo per il Pil dello zio Sam, vendere armi per decenni, non pare vero neanche a loro



Eppure c’è chi pensa che siano i salvatori del Mondo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornato.
> 
> Ragazzi, finisce male...


Ormai lo stanno dicendo senza mezzi termini, detto tra noi, siamo nella Melma fin sopra i capelli


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Eppure c’è chi pensa che siano i salvatori del Mondo.


Si si, i salvatori proprio....


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ormai lo stanno dicendo senza mezzi termini, detto tra noi, siamo nella Melma fin sopra i capelli




Negli USA non sono esclusi cambi di Presidente per eventi traumatici. Magari la storia si ripete.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden invoca il colpo di stato in Russia:
> 
> "Putin non può restare al potere. E' un dittatore. Siamo nemici di Putin, non dei russi che sono stati tagliati fuori dal mondo.
> Putin non ci provi a toccare il territorio NATO. Scatterebbe l'obbligo sacro dell'articolo 5."*


Che vi dicevo?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si si, i salvatori proprio....



Poi ci si chiede perché sono odiati da tante culture diverse.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ormai lo stanno dicendo senza mezzi termini, detto tra noi, siamo nella Melma fin sopra i capelli


Voglio essere ottimista, secondo me invece l'accordo di pace tra Ucraina e Russia è più vicino di quanto pensiamo, quello che verrà dopo sarà una riedizione della guerra fredda e nulla più.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Voglio essere ottimista, secondo me invece l'accordo di pace tra Ucraina e Russia è più vicino di quanto pensiamo, quello che verrà dopo sarà una riedizione della guerra fredda e nulla più.



Spero che tu abbia ragione. Biden non mi rende affatto sereno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero che tu abbia ragione. Biden non mi rende affatto sereno.


Fa propaganda anche lui, considera che qui la maggioranza della gente crede che si stia dimostrando debole con la Russia.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fa propaganda anche lui, considera che qui la maggioranza della gente crede che si stia dimostrando debole con la Russia.



Per me Biden è proprio inadatto a guidare la prima potenza mondiale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me Biden è proprio inadatto a guidare la prima potenza mondiale.


Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## danjr (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuovi insulti di Biden a Putin, questa volta in Polonia di fronte ai rifugiati ucraini dove Putin viene definito "un macellaio."
> E in conferenza in Polonia alza il tiro, invocando anche un colpo di stato in Russia:
> 
> *"Putin non può restare al potere. E' un dittatore. Siamo nemici di Putin, non dei russi che sono stati tagliati fuori dal mondo.
> ...


Le reazioni pacate del Cremlino dimostrano come siano alla frutta, a mio avviso è ora di spingere sull’acceleratore in Ucraina e non a paroele. Se prima potevamo concedergli il Donbass ora devono essere cacciati pure da lì


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Le reazioni pacate del Cremlino dimostrano come siano alla frutta, a mio avviso è ora di spingere sull’acceleratore in Ucraina e non a paroele. Se prima potevamo concedergli il Donbass ora devono essere cacciati pure da lì



La reazione era solo al "macellaio", adesso vediamo cosa rispondono alla richiesta di buttare giù Putin...


----------



## danjr (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La reazione era solo al "macellaio", adesso vediamo cosa rispondono alla richiesta di buttare giù Putin...


Ah ok, sono curioso di sentire


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Marzo 2022)

Tranquilli, l'apertura di Putin sul Donbass è stato un chiarissimo segnale di difficoltà e "resa", la pace arriverà presto, questa è retorica ad uso e consumo del fronte interno.
Ah tra l'altro esistono protocolli da decenni che prevedono la destituzione immediata del presidente qualora ordini un first strike nucleare senza una vera minaccia sul proprio territorio, tanto a Washington quanto a Mosca.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden invoca il colpo di stato in Russia:
> 
> "Putin non può restare al potere. E' un dittatore. Siamo nemici di Putin, non dei russi che sono stati tagliati fuori dal mondo.
> Putin non ci provi a toccare il territorio NATO. Scatterebbe l'obbligo sacro dell'articolo 5."*


Quanto è idiota questo


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *"Putin è un criminale che dipinge l'allargamento Nato come un progetto imperialista che punta a destabilizzare la Russia. Niente di più lontano dalla verità. La Nato è un'alleanza difensiva."*


Siamo messi malissimo


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Le reazioni pacate del Cremlino dimostrano come siano alla frutta, a mio avviso è ora di spingere sull’acceleratore in Ucraina e non a paroele. Se prima potevamo concedergli il Donbass ora devono essere cacciati pure da lì


Ceeeerto come no


----------



## Shmuk (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La reazione era solo al "macellaio", adesso vediamo cosa rispondono alla richiesta di buttare giù Putin...



Hanno risposto non spetta a lui di decidere chi governa in Russia, però a loro spetta di decidere chi governa in Ucraina, risponderei a stretto giro. Concordo che Biden sia un cattivo comunicatore, comunque.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Hanno risposto non spetta a lui di decidere chi governa in Russia, però a loro spetta di decidere chi governa in Ucraina, risponderei a stretto giro. *Concordo che Biden sia un cattivo comunicatore, comunque.*



Per uno che avrebbe, sulla carta, il compito di guidare il Mondo democratico è un difetto capitale.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, l'apertura di Putin sul Donbass è stato un chiarissimo segnale di difficoltà e "resa", la pace arriverà presto, questa è retorica ad uso e consumo del fronte interno.
> Ah tra l'altro esistono protocolli da decenni che prevedono la destituzione immediata del presidente qualora ordini un first strike nucleare senza una vera minaccia sul proprio territorio, tanto a Washington quanto a Mosca.


Ti do atto che se forse la persona più positiva qua dentro nel covo della "Negatività, depressione ecc"
Però ao Trumpscò, io mi tocco lo stesso alle tue parole. Preferisco essere catastrofico e sbagliare che positivo e prendermi l'atomica in testa


----------



## Shmuk (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per uno che avrebbe, sulla carta, il compito di guidare il Mondo democratico è un difetto capitale.



Lo stile cowboy ha però un pregio tutto sommato, non sarà diplomatico, ma non le manda a dire.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Lo stile cowboy ha però un pregio tutto sommato, non sarà diplomatico, ma non le manda a dire.



Allora si può dedicare a gestire le mandrie non le sorti del Mondo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Hanno risposto non spetta a lui di decidere chi governa in Russia, però a loro spetta di decidere chi governa in Ucraina, risponderei a stretto giro. Concordo che Biden sia un cattivo comunicatore, comunque.



Ho letto ora.
Beh, per ora direi abbastanza soft. Viviamo un giorno in più


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ti do atto che se forse la persona più positiva qua dentro nel covo della "Negatività, depressione ecc"
> Però ao Trumpscò, io mi tocco lo stesso alle tue parole. Preferisco essere catastrofico e sbagliare che positivo e prendermi l'atomica in testa


Guarda, io chiaramente non ho la verità in tasca come non l'avevano Kissinger e Waltz (ne tantomeno voglio paragonarmi a questi giganti, per carità).
Però diciamo che questo tipo di analisi comunque le baso su tanti anni di studi e su diverse discussioni che ho avuto nel corso del tempo con grossi luminari del settore, quindi diciamo che è una ricostruzione che sicuramente ha delle basi.
Poi non posso prevedere il futuro (anche perchè nel caso giocherei le schedine, altro che geopolitica  ) però per come sono messe ora le carte in tavola io credo si possa stare ragionevolmente tranquilli. 
Il rischio esiste? Certo, come è esistito ogni giorno da quando Oppenheimer ha inventato questi terribili/meravigliose armi. 
Ma, esattamente come sempre, il rischio dell'annichilimento nucleare globale è molto, molto ridotto.

Il mondo è governato e controllato dai ricchi e dai potenti, non giriamoci intorno.
Nessuno, neppure il dittatore piu potente, governa da sè e per sè.
E se c'è una cosa che ricchi e potenti non vogliono, è perdere ricchezza e influenza.
La guerra atomica è una guerra che non ha vincitori, e che non conviene ai ricchi come non conviene ai poveri. 
Vogliamo essere tranquilli? Pensiamo che se non la vogliono i ricchi, quelli che contano davvero, è molto molto improbabile che accada


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

*La Casa Bianca corregge le parole di Biden dopo l'irritazione russa.
"Biden non parlava di un cambio di regime."*

"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Casa Bianca corregge le parole di Biden dopo l'irritazione russa.
> "Biden non parlava di un cambio di regime."*
> 
> "



Se Kamala si sente in dovere di intervenire dopo dieci secondi, mi sa che Biden non lo mandano più ai microfoni


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Casa Bianca corregge le parole di Biden dopo l'irritazione russa.
> "Biden non parlava di un cambio di regime."*
> 
> "


In tilt anche loro vuoi vedere che l'androide Bidet sta sfuggendo al controllo sotto telecomando ?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Casa Bianca corregge le parole di Biden dopo l'irritazione russa.
> "Biden non parlava di un cambio di regime."*
> 
> "



Non lo devono più mandare in giro senza badante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

*Comunicato completo Casa Bianca:

"Il punto del presidente era che a Putin non può essere concesso di esercitare potere sui vicini e sulla regione. Non stava parlando di Putin al potere in Russia, o di un cambio di regime".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato completo Casa Bianca:
> 
> "Il punto del presidente era che a Putin non può essere concesso di esercitare potere sui vicini e sulla regione. Non stava parlando di Putin al potere in Russia, o di un cambio di regime".*



LOL, che arrampicata...

Il mondo è veramente in mano a dilettanti, scellerati e incoscienti.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Casa Bianca corregge le parole di Biden dopo l'irritazione russa.
> "Biden non parlava di un cambio di regime."*
> 
> "


Mamma mia hahaahahahah
Che trash. Questi guidano “il mondo libero “
Siamo in pessime mani


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

*La Russia accusa ufficialmente l'Azerbaijan di aver violato la zona cuscinetto nel Nagorno-Karabahk dove sono presenti i peacekeepers russi.*


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia accusa ufficialmente l'Azerbaijan di aver violato la zona cuscinetto nel Nagorno-Karabahk dove sono presenti i peacekeepers russi.*


I peace che???? ahahahha ma che è il presidente Snow ed Hunger Games, ma esistono veramente pensavo fosse solo nel film Hunger Games LOL


----------



## joker07 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuovi insulti di Biden a Putin, questa volta in Polonia di fronte ai rifugiati ucraini dove Putin viene definito "un macellaio."
> E in conferenza in Polonia alza il tiro, invocando anche un colpo di stato in Russia:
> 
> *"Putin non può restare al potere. E' un dittatore. Siamo nemici di Putin, non dei russi che sono stati tagliati fuori dal mondo.
> ...


La Nato è un'alleanza difensiva, che grazie all'arma "capitalismo" sta conquistando sempre più territori vassalli. 
La Russia sicuramente ha mille difetti, ma non venga a fare l'ipocrita nonno Biden...la sua nazione è forse la più guerrafondaia del globo. Ma già vero...le bombe americane si chiamano libertà e democrazia...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato completo Casa Bianca:
> 
> "Il punto del presidente era che a Putin non può essere concesso di esercitare potere sui vicini e sulla regione. Non stava parlando di Putin al potere in Russia, o di un cambio di regime".*


I leader dell’Universo.
Che figura di m…


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

joker07 ha scritto:


> La Nato è un'alleanza difensiva, che grazie all'arma "capitalismo" sta conquistando sempre più territori vassalli.
> La Russia sicuramente ha mille difetti, ma non venga a fare l'ipocrita nonno Biden...la sua nazione è forse la più guerrafondaia del globo. Ma già vero...le bombe americane si chiamano libertà e democrazia...



La Nato è semplicemente una alleanza che viene usata dagli USA per i propri comodi.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Di Maio su La7.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato completo Casa Bianca:
> 
> "Il punto del presidente era che a Putin non può essere concesso di esercitare potere sui vicini e sulla regione. Non stava parlando di Putin al potere in Russia, o di un cambio di regime".*


alla Casa Bianca hanno ascoltato il nostro appello di tenere a bada il nonnetto


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Di Maio, su La7, alla domanda sui toni adottati da Biden contro Putin ha risposto affermando che il presidente Biden ha fatto un discorso chiaro, ha usato parole precise, ma dall’altra parte c’è Putin che usa le bombe. Le parole di Biden - secondo Di Maio - devono servire a far capire chiaramente a Putin che deve fermarsi.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> alla Casa Bianca hanno ascoltato il nostro appello di tenere a bada il nonnetto



Si ma devono farlo preventivamente non dopo che ha fatto danni.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si ma devono farlo preventivamente non dopo che ha fatto danni.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di Maio, su La7, alla domanda sui toni adottati da Biden contro Putin ha risposto affermando che il presidente Biden ha fatto un discorso chiaro, ha usato parole precise, ma dall’altra parte c’è Putin che usa le bombe. Le parole di Biden - secondo Di Maio - devono servire a far capire chiaramente a Putin che deve fermarsi.


Mi domando quale credibilità possa avere una nazione rappresentata da un personaggio che ha detto tutto ed il suo contrario
Chi rappresenta sto tizio ? 
È stato eletto perché sosteneva certe posizioni ora pure il suo partito lo ripudia
Imbarazzante sta cosa


----------



## Jino (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si può dire che Zelensky ha rotto?
> 
> Chi crede di essere per dare giudizi a tutti?
> 
> È la sua guerra, non la nostra.



Vuole tirare tutti nel calderone, è ovvio. Nella situazione in cui sono di scatenare la terza guerra non gli cambia nulla, la guerra la stanno già vivendo.


----------



## vota DC (26 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I peace che???? ahahahha ma che è il presidente Snow ed Hunger Games, ma esistono veramente pensavo fosse solo nel film Hunger Games LOL


Presumo che gli armeni abbiano chiesto esplicitamente dei russi a fare dei controlli in quella zona perché le truppe azere sono sostenute dai turchi che fanno parte della Nato.....si è già visto come la nato ha "protetto" i curdi che hanno sconfitto l'Isis dopo che erdogan li ha invasi.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vuole tirare tutti nel calderone, è ovvio. Nella situazione in cui sono di scatenare la terza guerra non gli cambia nulla, la guerra la stanno già vivendo.



Per me, l’ occidente ha già fatto fin troppo per lui.


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2022)

mentre Sleepy Joe parla e Zelensky posta, le città più grandi vengono distrutte.
Dopo Kharkov, la capitale precedente, e Mariupol non resta più niente neanche a Chernihiv
stiamo parlando di 2,3 milioni di persone che non avranno più futuro solo per queste tre città...
e di accordi neanche l'ombra.

viene in mente di nuovo l'intervento di Orsini settimane fa
prima regola è non pensare che l'altro seduto di fronte sia diverso da te


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mentre Sleepy Joe parla e Zelensky posta, le città più grandi vengono distrutte.
> Dopo Kharkov, la capitale precedente, e Mariupol non resta più niente neanche a Chernihiv
> stiamo parlando di 2,3 milioni di persone che non avranno più futuro solo per queste tre città...
> e di accordi neanche l'ombra.
> ...


Bisognerebbe capire le intenzioni del coniglio del Cremlino, accetterà un incontro diplomatico di persona o resterà ancora a lungo nel bunker sugli Urali mentre gioca a fare il piccolo Stalin? No perché c'è bisogno di due parti per fare un'accordo, altrimenti campa cavallo.


----------



## danjr (27 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mentre Sleepy Joe parla e Zelensky posta, le città più grandi vengono distrutte.
> Dopo Kharkov, la capitale precedente, e Mariupol non resta più niente neanche a Chernihiv
> stiamo parlando di 2,3 milioni di persone che non avranno più futuro solo per queste tre città...
> e di accordi neanche l'ombra.
> ...


E chissà chi le ha distrutte


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe capire le intenzioni del coniglio del Cremlino, accetterà un incontro diplomatico di persona o resterà ancora a lungo nel bunker sugli Urali mentre gioca a fare il piccolo Stalin? No perché c'è bisogno di due parti per fare un'accordo, altrimenti campa cavallo.


persino Kim Jong-un ha incontrato Trump lasciando il suo porto sicuro nordcoreano, figuriamoci se sia impossibile incontrare Putin ma devi arrivare al punto prima
sono sei giorni che non si parla più di pace ma di altre cose...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> persino Kim Jong-un ha incontrato Trump, figuriamoci se sia impossibile incontrare Putin ma devi arrivare al punto prima
> sono sei giorni che non si parla più di pace ma di altre cose...


Tutt'altra situazione però, non c'era una guerra attiva in corso. Non ho visto nessuno sforzo da parte russa per far terminare il conflitto, Putin non si è più esposto se non per dire le sue quattro fesserie. L'Ucraina ha affermato pubblicamente di accettare la neutralità richiesta, mentre il gangster è rimasto silente ad assistere la guerra.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera Biden ha avuto un colloquio con la leader dell’opposizione bielorussa ed ha espresso sostegno.

Fa proprio tutto il necessario per la pace…


----------



## cris (27 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera Biden ha avuto un colloquio con la leader dell’opposizione bielorussa ed ha espresso sostegno.
> 
> Fa proprio tutto il necessario per la pace…


Non che Putin faccia tutto il necessario per la pace…


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Non che Putin faccia tutto il necessario per la pace…


Si il punto è effettivamente: Ma dall'altra parte c'è davvero la volontà di arrivare alla pace?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si il punto è effettivamente: Ma dall'altra parte c'è davvero la volontà di arrivare alla pace?


Onestamente non credo. È una dimostrazione di forza ormai


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Onestamente non credo. È una dimostrazione di forza ormai



Fino ad ora hanno tutti dimostrato solo stupidità ed arroganza.


----------



## vota DC (27 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera Biden ha avuto un colloquio con la leader dell’opposizione bielorussa ed ha espresso sostegno.
> 
> Fa proprio tutto il necessario per la pace…


Se vuole prendere il posto di Lukashenko deve restituire le terre rubate ai polacchi perché anche la Bielorussia lo ha fatto, sennò è l'ennesimo fantoccio russo con il piede in due staffe che occupa abusivamente territori di paesi comunitari


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Marzo 2022)

*Blinken corregge di nuovo il tiro dopo le dichiarazioni di Biden:

"Come sapete, e come ci avete sentito dire ripetutamente, non abbiamo una strategia di cambio di regime in Russia o altrove. Anche il presidente concorda."

Macron si dissocia dal tono di Biden:
"Termini come macellaio io non li userei. Evitiamo un'escalation di parole ed azioni."*


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Blinken corregge di nuovo il tiro dopo le dichiarazioni di Biden:
> 
> "Come sapete, e come ci avete sentito dire ripetutamente, non abbiamo una strategia di cambio di regime in Russia o altrove. Anche il presidente concorda."
> 
> ...



Che buffoni.
Le palle andavano mostrate 1 millesimo di secondo dopo la minaccia di Putin di circa un mese fa.
E lo scrissi 30 volte pure qui dentro.

Adesso stanno facendo casini su casini, perché sono stati dei cacasotto all' inizio e sono andati totalmente nel pallone adesso non sapendo gestire una cosa del genere.

Dicono cose, rilasciano dichiarazioni, e poi fanno ste figuracce con smentite e minimizzazioni varie.

Senza contare Di Maio che in piena trattativa diplomatica chiama "animale" un Presidente di un altro stato, come in una rissa al bar.

Putin è l' unico e chiaro colpevole di tutto quanto, senza se e senza ma.
Ma di certo gli altri dovrebbero quantomeno chiedersi se hanno scelto il mestiere giusto.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Blinken corregge di nuovo il tiro dopo le dichiarazioni di Biden:
> 
> "Come sapete, e come ci avete sentito dire ripetutamente, non abbiamo una strategia di cambio di regime in Russia o altrove. Anche il presidente concorda."
> 
> ...



Altra figura di m…


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2022)

ieri ho visto un video su Mariupol, non c'era una persona intervistata a dire una parola positiva verso i militari ucraini
hanno tutti confermato quanto detto dai primi giorni: cacciati di casa e mandati in cantina, nelle loro case c'erano i criminali per la guerriglia, in altre casi invece alternavano piani di civili e piani di miltari così da impedire la fuga
bombardate le case ovviamente e loro andavano in altre case lasciando i residenti senza un tetto
nessuno li aveva chiamati per i corrodoi umanitari


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Blinken corregge di nuovo il tiro dopo le dichiarazioni di Biden:
> 
> "Come sapete, e come ci avete sentito dire ripetutamente, non abbiamo una strategia di cambio di regime in Russia o altrove. Anche il presidente concorda."
> 
> ...


Io un presidente del genere negli USA, che ogni volta che parla è una figuraccia dietro l'altra, non me lo ricordo. Sul serio. Ma nemmeno in Italia forse siamo messi così a livello di comunicazione politica, il che dice tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri ho visto un video su Mariupol, non c'era una persona intervistata a dire una parola positiva verso i militari ucraini
> hanno tutti confermato quanto detto dai primi giorni: cacciati di casa e mandati in cantina, nelle loro case c'erano i criminali per la guerriglia, in altre casi invece alternavano piani di civili e piani di miltari così da impedire la fuga
> bombardate le case ovviamente e loro andavano in altre case lasciando i residenti senza un tetto
> nessuno li aveva chiamati per i corrodoi umanitari



Beh sei vai a vedere i video sul canale telegram "Operazione Z" pensi di trovare video normali o di propaganda russa? 
Dovrebbe essere anche piuttosto ovvia come cosa....


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh sei vai a vedere i video sul canale telegram "Operazione Z" pensi di trovare video normali o di propaganda russa?
> Dovrebbe essere anche piuttosto ovvia come cosa....


non sono andato su telegram, era un video di un reporter con persone trovate a caso per strada o nei rifugi
non hanno elettricità e non sanno quello che succede, vedendo una telecamera danno la loro versione
non possono caricare i telefoni e non sanno come stanno i parenti in altri quartieri


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Blinken corregge di nuovo il tiro dopo le dichiarazioni di Biden:
> 
> "Come sapete, e come ci avete sentito dire ripetutamente, non abbiamo una strategia di cambio di regime in Russia o altrove. Anche il presidente concorda."
> 
> ...


Il presidente più votato della storia americana haahhahaha
Un babbeo in piena demenza senile


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il presidente più votato della storia americana haahhahaha
> Un babbeo in piena demenza senile



Questo tizio incapace deve decidere le sorti del Mondo. Pensa tu come siamo messi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non sono andato su telegram, era un video di un reporter con persone trovate a caso per strada o nei rifugi
> non hanno elettricità e non sanno quello che succede, vedendo una telecamera danno la loro versione
> non possono caricare i telefoni e non sanno come stanno i parenti in altri quartieri


Ok.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo tizio incapace deve decidere le sorti del Mondo. Pensa tu come siamo messi.


Eh ma ci ha salvadohhh da drumbhhhh


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Marzo 2022)

Azz quando i buoni si inc.... o non c'è niente da fare


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2022)

PROPOSTA SHOCK DI UN DEPUTATO COMUNISTA DELLA DUMA DI MOSCA. CHIEDE AL GOVERNO DI ESPANDERE LA CAMPAGNA MILITARE PER DENAZIFICARE ANCHE MOLDAVIA, KAZAKHISTAN, POLONIA E PAESI BALTICI.
Ammazza questi nazisti del battaglione AZOV stanno proprio dappertutto


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> PROPOSTA SHOCK DI UN DEPUTATO COMUNISTA DELLA DUMA DI MOSCA. CHIEDE AL GOVERNO DI ESPANDERE LA CAMPAGNA MILITARE PER DENAZIFICARE ANCHE MOLDAVIA, KAZAKHISTAN, POLONIA E PAESI BALTICI.
> Ammazza questi nazisti del battaglione AZOV stanno proprio dappertutto


Prepariamoci a rispondere alla mossa risiko..ehm all’offensiva russa


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> PROPOSTA SHOCK DI UN DEPUTATO COMUNISTA DELLA DUMA DI MOSCA. CHIEDE AL GOVERNO DI ESPANDERE LA CAMPAGNA MILITARE PER DENAZIFICARE ANCHE MOLDAVIA, KAZAKHISTAN, POLONIA E PAESI BALTICI.
> Ammazza questi nazisti del battaglione AZOV stanno proprio dappertutto


Ma infatti non pensate che in Russia gli altri partiti siano meglio di Putin, anzi.
La Russia è proprio il problema, la loro mentalità.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> PROPOSTA SHOCK DI UN DEPUTATO COMUNISTA DELLA DUMA DI MOSCA. CHIEDE AL GOVERNO DI ESPANDERE LA CAMPAGNA MILITARE PER DENAZIFICARE ANCHE MOLDAVIA, KAZAKHISTAN, POLONIA E PAESI BALTICI.
> Ammazza questi nazisti del battaglione AZOV stanno proprio dappertutto



Un po' come quelli della Cia. Stanno sempre tra i maroni. Ne ho trovato oggi uno nel water ed era in incognito


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

*GROSSO INCENDIO IN UNA FORESTA NELLA ZONA DI CHERNOBYL, C'È IL RISCHIO CHE LE RADIAZIONI SI DISPERDANO IN ARIA E CHE POI VENGANO SOSPINTE DAL VENTO VERSO ALTRI PAESI EUROPEI.*


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2022)

*domani nuovi colloqui di pace tra le due delegazioni in Turchia che è ora mediatore ufficiale*


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *domani nuovi colloqui di pace tra le due delegazioni in Turchia che è ora mediatore ufficiale*


Dai speriamo bene.


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2022)

*Sondaggio da NBC*

*Biden perde ancora consenso e scende sotto il 40% di consenso

7/10 americani non ritengono Biden all'altezza per gestire la situazione in Ucraina*

*8/10 americani pensano che si rischiano contraccolpi energetici sui prezzi e guerra mondiale*


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2022)

da paura questo sondaggio USA
dopo un mese di esposizione mediatica il presidente del paese occidentale più influente ha fatto spaventare non Putin ma i suoi cittadini stessi


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> da paura questo sondaggio USA
> dopo un mese di esposizione mediatica il presidente del paese più influente ha fatto spaventare non Putin ma i suoi cittadini stessi


Qui la maggioranza della gente crede che Biden sia totalmente inadatto a gestire una situazione come questa. 
Molti lo hanno ritenuto troppo debole nei confronti di Putin.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> da paura questo sondaggio USA
> dopo un mese di esposizione mediatica il presidente del paese occidentale più influente ha fatto spaventare non Putin ma i suoi cittadini stessi



Ripeto: se invece di fare un golpe nel 2014 in Ucraina, si fossero fatti gli affari loro, tutto questo non sarebbe successo. Biden poi a Putin deve essere sembrato il soggetto ideale con cui confrontarsi. La debolezza statunitense l' ha saggiata in Afghanistan.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio da NBC*
> 
> *Biden perde ancora consenso e scende sotto il 40% di consenso
> 
> ...



Biden ha più sostenitori all’estero che in patria.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Marzo 2022)

*Ancora Zelensky sull'Occidente: "gioca a ping-pong nel decidere chi dovrebbe mandare i jet. Oggi ho parlato con i difensori di Mariupol. Sono in costante contatto con loro. La loro determinazione, il loro eroismo e la loro fermezza sono straordinarie. Se solo coloro che da 31 giorni stanno pensando come mandarci aerei e tank avessero l'1% del loro coraggio".*


----------



## Swaitak (27 Marzo 2022)

date una racchetta anche a nonno Biden e ai polacchi per favore


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Ancora Zelensky sull'Occidente: "gioca a ping-pong nel decidere chi dovrebbe mandare i jet. Oggi ho parlato con i difensori di Mariupol. Sono in costante contatto con loro. La loro determinazione, il loro eroismo e la loro fermezza sono straordinarie. Se solo coloro che da 31 giorni stanno pensando come mandarci aerei e tank avessero l'1% del loro coraggio".*



Mi dite perché uno così arrogante dovrebbe essere ben visto?
Crede che l’Ucraina sia il Mondo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Ancora Zelensky sull'Occidente: "gioca a ping-pong nel decidere chi dovrebbe mandare i jet. Oggi ho parlato con i difensori di Mariupol. Sono in costante contatto con loro. La loro determinazione, il loro eroismo e la loro fermezza sono straordinarie. Se solo coloro che da 31 giorni stanno pensando come mandarci aerei e tank avessero l'1% del loro coraggio".*



Ormai parla peggio dell'occidente che dei suoi invasori.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2022)

JAY NEWMAN (EX MANAGER ELLIOTT): " LA RUSSIA DEVE PAGARE 2.2 MILIARDI DI DOLLARI AI SUOI CREDITORI ENTRO IL 4 APRILE. PER QUESTO MOTIVO POTREBBE ANDARE IN DEFAULT. IL PAGAMENTO (EFFETTUATO) DI 117 MILIONI DI DOLLARI DI MARZO? PICCOLO INVESTIMENTO IN CREDIBILITÀ."


----------



## __king george__ (27 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> JAY NEWMAN (EX MANAGER ELLIOTT): " LA RUSSIA DEVE PAGARE 2.2 MILIARDI DI DOLLARI AI SUOI CREDITORI ENTRO IL 4 APRILE. PER QUESTO MOTIVO POTREBBE ANDARE IN DEFAULT. IL PAGAMENTO (EFFETTUATO) DI 117 MILIONI DI DOLLARI DI MARZO? PICCOLO INVESTIMENTO IN CREDIBILITÀ."


ci stavo pensando poco fa...mi chiedevo gli ultimi sviluppi economici


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ormai parla peggio dell'occidente che dei suoi invasori.



Non solo lui, direi.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ci stavo pensando poco fa...mi chiedevo gli ultimi sviluppi economici


A me sembra strano visto che la Russia dovrebbe avere 300 miliardi di dollari di cassa non confiscati. Però lo riporto vista anche l'autorevolezza del tipo, che si occupò di riprendersi i soldi prestati all Argentina.


----------



## Andris (27 Marzo 2022)

*Il sindaco pugile di Kiev:

"Da domani ripartono le scuole in modalità online"*


e vai con la DAD di guerra, chissà quanti presenti all'appello...


----------



## vota DC (27 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Ancora Zelensky sull'Occidente: "gioca a ping-pong nel decidere chi dovrebbe mandare i jet. Oggi ho parlato con i difensori di Mariupol. Sono in costante contatto con loro. La loro determinazione, il loro eroismo e la loro fermezza sono straordinarie. Se solo coloro che da 31 giorni stanno pensando come mandarci aerei e tank avessero l'1% del loro coraggio".*


Quegli emuli di Hamas "sono morti ventimila nel teatro" salvo poi farsi smentire dal sindaco stesso. Non è coraggio, non sono nemmeno dei veri militari ma sgherri armati mimetizzati tra i civili. I russi hanno perso soldati in ben altre parti dell'Ucraina....a Donetsk sono pure alla difensiva.... però si vede che Zelensky ha il fetish degli Azov.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

*ZELENSKY: "SE LA RUSSIA CONTINUERÀ A CHIEDERE IL DISARMO TOTALE DELL'UCRAINA LE NEGOZIAZIONI NON POTRANNO ANDARE AVANTI, SIAMO DISPOSTI A LIMITARE LA NOSTRA CAPACITÀ OFFENSIVA E POSSIAMO RINUNCIARE AD ARMI A LUNGO RAGGIO, MA NON VOGLIAMO DISFARCI DEL NOSTRO DIRITTO ALLA DIFESA."*


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY: "SE LA RUSSIA CONTINUERÀ A CHIEDERE IL DISARMO TOTALE DELL'UCRAINA LE NEGOZIAZIONI NON POTRANNO ANDARE AVANTI, SIAMO DISPOSTI A LIMITARE LA NOSTRA CAPACITÀ OFFENSIVA E POSSIAMO RINUNCIARE AD ARMI A LUNGO RAGGIO, MA NON VOGLIAMO DISFARCI DEL NOSTRO DIRITTO ALLA DIFESA."*


CVD.. l'Ucraina, giustamente, ha il suo sacro diritto di avere un esercito parliamo di un paese invaso, sovranista. Ma... dall'altra parte di accordi mi sembra sono solo fantocci. Sono sempre più convinto che Putin voglia la resa incondizionata dell'Ucraina, vuole tutto. A questo punto o L'Ucraina cede su tutto e si chiude la, forse, sta storia oppure andrà per settimane. Questa storia della Russia fallisce domani da un mese mi pare un'altra sciocchezza secondo me I Russi continueranno e se perdono la pazienza allora faranno uso dell'atomica. Per me gli scenari sono questi.

Faccio fatica a crede che si troverà un accordo.. gli Ucraini credo che dovranno cedere e fare da "vittima" sacrificale altrimenti finirà nera


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> CVD.. l'Ucraina, giustamente, ha il suo sacro diritto di avere un esercito parliamo di un paese invaso, sovranista. Ma... dall'altra parte di accordi mi sembra sono solo fantocci. Sono sempre più convinto che Putin voglia la resa incondizionata dell'Ucraina, vuole tutto. A questo punto o L'Ucraina cede su tutto e si chiude la, forse, sta storia oppure andrà per settimane. Questa storia della Russia fallisce domani da un mese mi pare un'altra sciocchezza secondo me I Russi continueranno e se perdono la pazienza allora faranno uso dell'atomica. Per me gli scenari sono questi.
> 
> Faccio fatica a crede che si troverà un accordo.. gli Ucraini credo che dovranno cedere e fare da "vittima" sacrificale altrimenti finirà nera


Zelensky avrebbe aperto alla cessione ufficiale di Crimea e Donbas in cambio chiede che la Russia faccia cadere le richieste di demilitarizzazione.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zelensky avrebbe aperto alla cessione ufficiale di Crimea e Donbas in cambio chiede che la Russia faccia cadere le richieste di demilitarizzazione.


Beh qui sarebbe stupido Putin a non accettare


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Beh qui sarebbe stupido Putin a non accettare


Come dice @Tifo'o credo che il gangster in realtà non abbia alcuna intenzione di scendere a compromessi. I negoziati servono solo a prendere tempo e a far illudere gli ucraini che possano concludere la vicenda senza essere sconfitti del tutto ed anche per far vedere alla comunità internazionale che la Russia ci sta provando a mediare.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Beh qui sarebbe stupido Putin a non accettare


Aggiungo che l Ukraina dovrebbe trovare garanti alla sua sicurezza....altrimenti quei criminali russi ci riproveranno nel giro di qualche anno. Si parlava di Turchia e UK disponibili.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zelensky avrebbe aperto alla cessione ufficiale di Crimea e Donbas in cambio chiede che la Russia faccia cadere le richieste di demilitarizzazione.



E sarebbe comunque una perdita immensa per loro rinunciare definitivamente a quei territori.
Lo sforzo andrebbe apprezzato, non so negli ultimi anni a chi pagavano le tasse quelle zone, ma di certo sarebbe una rinuncia molto molto costosa, senza contare il prezzo di ricostruire tutto (e paghermemo noi sicuramente) e senza contare gli immigrati che si faranno una vita dalle nostre parti e col cappero torneranno la.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che l Ukraina dovrebbe trovare garanti alla sua sicurezza....altrimenti quei criminali russi ci riproveranno nel giro di qualche anno. Si parlava di Turchia e UK disponibili.



Potrebbe rendersi disponibile la NATO a garantire la neutralità


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come dice @Tifo'o credo che il gangster in realtà non abbia alcuna intenzione di scendere a compromessi. I negoziati servono solo a prendere tempo e a far illudere gli ucraini che possano concludere la vicenda senza essere sconfitti del tutto ed anche per far vedere alla comunità internazionale che la Russia ci sta provando a mediare.


La Russia non è in grado né di prendere Kiev né di rovesciare il governo. Ormai l'hanno capito pure loro. Avendo la firma di Zelensky sulla Crimea e sul Donbass, Putin potrebbe presentarla come "vittoria" al suo popolo.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E sarebbe comunque una perdita immensa per loro rinunciare definitivamente a quei territori.
> Lo sforzo andrebbe apprezzato, non so negli ultimi anni a chi pagavano le tasse quelle zone, ma di certo sarebbe una rinuncia molto molto costosa, senza contare il prezzo di ricostruire tutto (e paghermemo noi sicuramente) e senza contare gli immigrati che si faranno una vita dalle nostre parti e col cappero torneranno la.


Crimea e Donbass erano già persi per sempre, grazie anche a quel'ebete di Obama.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Russia non è in grado né di prendere Kiev né di rovesciare il governo. Ormai l'hanno capito pure loro. Avendo la firma di Zelensky sulla Crimea e sul Donbass, Putin potrebbe presentarla come "vittoria" al suo popolo.


La Russia è vero che sta faticando nelle operazioni militari, bisogna però essere realistici. La riserve russe sono superiori numericamente parlando, gli ucraini invece non hanno risorse infinite. Quando i russi rimpiazzeranno le truppe attuale con quelle più fresche si troveranno gli ucraini stanchi e logori ed allora potrà esserci un crollo generale delle forze ucraine.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Russia è vero che sta faticando nelle operazioni militari, bisogna però essere realistici. La riserve russe sono superiori numericamente parlando, gli ucraini invece non hanno risorse infinite. Quando i russi rimpiazzeranno le truppe attuale con quelle più fresche si troveranno gli ucraini stanchi e logori ed allora potrà esserci un crollo generale delle forze ucraine.


Sì con la forza bruta potrebbe farcela, ma quante settimane servirebbero? Dopo 25 giorni di assedio e completo accerchiamento forse tra qualche giorno prendono Mariupol... rendiamoci conto.


----------



## livestrong (27 Marzo 2022)

Stiamo vivendo uno scenario decadentista sotto ogni punto di vista. L'informazione è completamente indirizzata, non so chi ne decida la direzione, ma è evidente che questi soggetti risiedano aldilà dell'oceano Atlantico. 

Biden è un presidente fantoccio, uno facilmente manovrabile e col carisma di un poggiapiedi. 

Buttandola sul ridere: l'unica nota lieta è che i cinesi amano l'Italia: speriamo i capolavori fiorentini, Venezia e Prada ci tengano fuori da questa follia.


----------



## vota DC (27 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Russia non è in grado né di prendere Kiev né di rovesciare il governo. Ormai l'hanno capito pure loro. Avendo la firma di Zelensky sulla Crimea e sul Donbass, Putin potrebbe presentarla come "vittoria" al suo popolo.


È da una settimana che Zelensky ha concesso ma Putin ne approfitta Semplicemente è uno scenario simile alla guerra civile spagnola: a Francisco Franco è andata male l'offensiva sulla capitale e ha scelto di prendersela comoda e logorare il nemico in modo da averlo sfinito a fine guerra (infatti i repubblicani non hanno mai più fatto guerriglia dopo che è entrato a Madrid).
Zelensky però lo ha capito: sembra che abbia deciso di abbandonare la tattica di fare guerra d'attrito a spese delle sue città e ha spostato molte delle sue truppe per lanciare una controffensiva proprio su Donetsk. Roba che doveva fare dal primo giorno.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> È da una settimana che Zelensky ha concesso ma Putin ne approfitta Semplicemente è uno scenario simile alla guerra civile spagnola: a Francisco Franco è andata male l'offensiva sulla capitale e ha scelto di prendersela comoda e logorare il nemico in modo da averlo sfinito a fine guerra (infatti i repubblicani non hanno mai più fatto guerriglia dopo che è entrato a Madrid).
> Zelensky però lo ha capito: sembra che abbia deciso di abbandonare la tattica di fare guerra d'attrito a spese delle sue città e ha spostato molte delle sue truppe per lanciare una controffensiva proprio su Donetsk. Roba che doveva fare dal primo giorno.


Non credo abbiano i mezzi per lanciare pesanti controffensive. Il grosso della potenza militare se la tengono a Kiev


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> È da una settimana che Zelensky ha concesso ma Putin ne approfitta Semplicemente è uno scenario simile alla guerra civile spagnola: a Francisco Franco è andata male l'offensiva sulla capitale e ha scelto di prendersela comoda e logorare il nemico in modo da averlo sfinito a fine guerra (infatti i repubblicani non hanno mai più fatto guerriglia dopo che è entrato a Madrid).
> Zelensky però lo ha capito: sembra che abbia deciso di abbandonare la tattica di fare guerra d'attrito a spese delle sue città e ha spostato molte delle sue truppe per lanciare una controffensiva proprio su Donetsk. Roba che doveva fare dal primo giorno.


No la controffensiva non è nel Donbas, lo sforzo principale è a sud sul fronte di Kherson. Se riescono a riprenderla, tutto il fronte sud russo rischia di crollare o quantomeno di andare in grosse difficoltà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Marzo 2022)

*Dopo Macron critica unanime alle parole di Biden, anche in Italia.
Particolarmente duro anche Calenda.

Letta: "Il discorso può andare anche bene in Polonia, ma ora fuori di lì vanno chiarite molte cose."

Renzi :"Bene la critica di Macron. No ad escalation."

De Magistris: "Ogni volta che Biden apre bocca è un passo in avanti verso la terza guerra mondiale. L'Europa batta un colpo e la smetta di essere subalterna e sottomessa agli Usa. Non si può essere sempre adolescenti."

Calenda: "Biden è pericoloso. Mi pare che anche i più filo atlantici (come me) debbano ammettere che il modo in cui Biden parla della Russia è pericoloso e irresponsible. Passa da una gaffe all'altra senza soluzione di continuità da prima dell'inizio del conflitto in Ucraina"*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo Macron critica unanime alle parole di Biden, anche in Italia.
> Particolarmente duro anche Calenda.
> 
> Letta: "Il discorso può andare anche bene in Polonia, ma ora fuori di lì vanno chiarite molte cose."
> ...



Finalmente anche in Italia forse qualcosa si muove.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo Macron critica unanime alle parole di Biden, anche in Italia.
> Particolarmente duro anche Calenda.
> 
> Letta: "Il discorso può andare anche bene in Polonia, ma ora fuori di lì vanno chiarite molte cose."
> ...


assurdo per una volta non sparano minghiate (Letta..)


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo Macron critica unanime alle parole di Biden, anche in Italia.
> Particolarmente duro anche Calenda.
> 
> Letta: "Il discorso può andare anche bene in Polonia, ma ora fuori di lì vanno chiarite molte cose."
> ...


Perfetto Calenda, "da prima della guerra in Ucraina", ha fatto bene a specificare.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> assurdo per una volta non sparano minghiate



È talmente evidente l’inadeguatezza di Biden che pure i politici italiani possono criticarlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Marzo 2022)

Buongiorno Letta &C!
Qui è dal primo giorno in cui è stato eletto Biden che diciamo che è un inadeguato.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non pensate che in Russia gli altri partiti siano meglio di Putin, anzi.
> La Russia è proprio il problema, la loro mentalità.


Molto sembrano non capirlo o non vogliono semplicemente capirlo. Morto un putin se ne fa un altro


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Buongiorno Letta&c!
> Qui è dal primo giorno in cui è stato eletto Biden che diciamo che è un inadeguato.



Devi scusarli. Del resto hanno scoperto solo ora che Putin è un dittatore senza scrupoli.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Ancora Zelensky sull'Occidente: "gioca a ping-pong nel decidere chi dovrebbe mandare i jet. Oggi ho parlato con i difensori di Mariupol. Sono in costante contatto con loro. La loro determinazione, il loro eroismo e la loro fermezza sono straordinarie. Se solo coloro che da 31 giorni stanno pensando come mandarci aerei e tank avessero l'1% del loro coraggio".*


Sempre più odioso.
Babbeo, senza i nostri aiuti saresti già sotto terra.
Basta lasciatelo solo per cortesia


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zelensky avrebbe aperto alla cessione ufficiale di Crimea e Donbas in cambio chiede che la Russia faccia cadere le richieste di demilitarizzazione.


Avrebbe aperto alla cessione?
Ma sto babbeo cocainomane non l’ha capito che le ha perse 8 anni fa?
E perfino più stupido di quello che sembra?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E sarebbe comunque una perdita immensa per loro rinunciare definitivamente a quei territori.
> Lo sforzo andrebbe apprezzato, non so negli ultimi anni a chi pagavano le tasse quelle zone, ma di certo sarebbe una rinuncia molto molto costosa, senza contare il prezzo di ricostruire tutto (e paghermemo noi sicuramente) e senza contare gli immigrati che si faranno una vita dalle nostre parti e col cappero torneranno la.


Ma le ha già perse da 8 anni. Possibile non abbiano chiaro questo concetto?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Avrebbe aperto alla cessione?
> Ma sto babbeo cocainomane non l’ha capito che le ha perse 8 anni fa?
> E perfino più stupido di quello che sembra?



Zelensky non è stupido, sta sfruttando tutta la sua popolarità. È proprio in malafede.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi dite perché uno così arrogante dovrebbe essere ben visto?
> Crede che l’Ucraina sia il Mondo?


.
Peggio, crede che il mondo debba finire per l' Ucraina.


----------



## Raryof (27 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> PROPOSTA SHOCK DI UN DEPUTATO COMUNISTA DELLA DUMA DI MOSCA. CHIEDE AL GOVERNO DI ESPANDERE LA CAMPAGNA MILITARE PER DENAZIFICARE ANCHE MOLDAVIA, KAZAKHISTAN, POLONIA E PAESI BALTICI.
> Ammazza questi nazisti del battaglione AZOV stanno proprio dappertutto


A 'sto punto mi sa che giocano su 'sto fatto di avere il nucleare e parecchi confetti pronti a partire, quindi se li attacchi ricevi l'atomica in faccia e salta tutto, qui c'è da capire quanta voglia abbiano di mantenere una certa influenza su quei paesi attaccati alla Russia che un tempo sono stati URSS, quanta voglia abbiano di tenere le mani sulle banche e sui governi di certi paesi a discapito della loro vita e della loro tranquillità, ergo il problema dovrebbe essere solamente di quei paesi come Polonia, la stessa Ucraina, i paesi baltici che a loro volta dovrebbero ricevere protezione o falsa protezione dai banchieri europei e dagli incapaci di fare diplomazia vera americani (NATO), per cui è logico pensare che finché ci saranno le sanzioni la Russia potrà fare e disfare a piacimento lì attorno, non finisce dopo l'ultimo sparo questa guerra (o le sanzioni) perché un ultimo sparo non ci sarà mai.
Noi stiamo combattendo una guerra stupidissima e senza senso, ma non possiamo nemmeno entrarci perché i paesi capitalisti ragionano così, se un paese ha il nucleare fallo giocare e poi fiondati sui deboli, su ciò che rimane, hanno spolpato l'Ucraina e l'hanno lasciata andare, hanno finanziato la guerra perché fa sempre bene vendere armi ma per un paese che a conti fatti avrebbero voluto senza sparare un colpo, andando contro i propri interessi pur di rimanere fedeli agli americani che di per loro hanno un vuoto politico enorme e non possono permettersi di entrare in guerra in questo periodo storico, è per questo che la Russia ne approfitterà, perché sa che l'UE non entrerà mai in guerra e la stessa UE non si aspettava un attacco del genere per cui non ha soluzioni a parte finte sanzioni.
Putin può riprendersi tutto ciò che vuole finché ci saranno le sanzioni, lo attaccano? fa saltare in aria tutto.
Politicamente è più facile che rinasca l'URSS piuttosto che l'UE trovi una soluzione mentre viene sballottolata di qua e di là senza avere nemmeno il buon senso di prendere le distanze per favorire quelli che sono gli interessi reali e superiori, ma se hanno voluto questo allora vuol dire che sono disposti a lasciar crepare alcuni paesi visto che le banche di colpi non ne sparano e nessuno andrà ad attaccare per primo la Russia, nessuno, non puoi combatterli, non puoi entrare in campo, coi soldati, o l'aviazione, non è la Serbia negli anni 90, se tu li attacchi e pensi di metterli ko prima o poi lasceranno andare qualcosa di grosso.
I paesi europei hanno dei politici con poco carisma e non sanno fare politica vera, regolamentata a favore dei propri interessi nazionali, è per questo che non esiste una vera forza europea perché sono tutte macchiette europeiste, gente che vuole fare la guerra senza entrare in guerra, tutto fa brodo per la propaganda, ma intanto Putin potrà attaccare finché vorrà, sa che ha la garanzia di poter andare anche oltre.. poi se lo farà non lo so, di sicuro ci sta provando, sta provando a dare un colpo forte a questa influenza capitalista che si stava avvicinando troppo, come si stava perdendo troppo lì in Ucraina dove era in corso da anni una guerriglia vigliacca antirussa solo che nessuno si sarebbe aspettato l'attacco vero che è arrivato in un momento storico in cui la democrazia è totalmente sparita, non esiste più, ormai ci sono le guerre buone, le sanzioni giuste, i pass sociali, logico che si accetti la guerra tanto i civili ormai sono solo carne da macello o pazienti su cui fare esperimenti.
Noi verremo presi in mezzo, come sempre, fino a perdere tanto, perché ancora pensiamo di vivere nella parte giusta del mondo mentre il mondo ormai guarda già oltre, la Cina diventerà presto la prima potenza economica mondiale, controllerà quasi tutto il mercato, gli USA si stanno attaccando a tutto pur di resistere, si stanno attaccando al cagnolino europeo, al dollaro, ma non basterà, la guerra che sta facendo Putin ci fa capire ancora meglio quanto sia debole questa UE, come siano disperati nel cercare di trovare una soluzione che non hanno e non possono avere, dopo tantissimi decenni di perdita di produttività e di influenza, dopo essersi allargati come per prendere dentro determinati paesi per salvarli dalla povertà quando invece eravamo noi stessi a diventare più poveri e meno competitivi, perché abbiamo geolocalizzato quasi tutto e l'unica cosa che hanno fatto i cittadini è stata quella di tenere il gioco dei burocrati, di permettergli di arrivare fino a là, per il bene del mondo ovviamente, mica per mero interesse di qualcuno, adesso raccogliamo quanto seminato, raccogliamo i profughi e i clandestini, questo è il nostro destino, questo fai quando importi tutti gli scarti del mondo e pensi ancora di essere il buono, il superiore, quando ormai siamo stati narcotizzati per bene dalla propaganda e dallo story telling, ci raccontiamo tutto perché siamo ormai fermi e stiamo a guardare il mondo che va avanti mentre stiamo lì ad aspettare i decreti o che qualcuno smetta di fare guerre che noi stessi finanziamo, stiamo lì a contare i contagi quando è noto che abbiamo finanziato le pandemie decenni fa, siamo davvero crollati come continente e gli altri stanno venendo a banchettare.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky non è stupido, sta sfruttando tutta la sua popolarità. È proprio in malafede.


A me sembra proprio babbeo e cocainomane


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A me sembra proprio babbeo e cocainomane



Un babbeo non si prepara la sceneggiatura per ogni occasione. A modo suo sfrutta il momento.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un babbeo non si prepara la sceneggiatura per ogni occasione. A modo suo sfrutta il momento.


Comunque è un ostacolo alla pace…


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque è un ostacolo alla pace…



Non è il solo ostacolo. In fondo lui è quello più semplice da superare rispetto ad altri.


----------



## Zenos (27 Marzo 2022)

Ma quanto è ignorante sto bidet


----------



## sunburn (27 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> PROPOSTA SHOCK DI UN DEPUTATO COMUNISTA DELLA DUMA DI MOSCA. CHIEDE AL GOVERNO DI ESPANDERE LA CAMPAGNA MILITARE PER DENAZIFICARE ANCHE MOLDAVIA, KAZAKHISTAN, POLONIA E PAESI BALTICI.
> Ammazza questi nazisti del battaglione AZOV stanno proprio dappertutto


Non possono “denazificare” anche Portogallo, Macedonia del Nord e Turchia così andiamo ai Mondiali?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2022)

*ZELENSKY: "SIAMO PRONTI A SCENDERE A PATTI SU NEUTRALITÀ E RINUNCIA AD ARMI OFFENSIVE ED A ARMI NUCLEARI SUL TERRITORIO UCRAINO. LA NOSTRA NEUTRALITÀ SARÀ TOTALE SE GARANTITA DA NAZIONI AMICHE O DA UN ORGANO INTERNAZIONALE. * *SONO PRONTO IN OGNI MOMENTO AD INCONTRARE PUTIN PER TRATTARE CON LUI AD OLTRANZA FINO AL RAGGIUNGIMENTO DI UN ACCORDO. MA DEVO ESSERE CHIARO, L'UCRAINA NON ACCETTERÀ DI DIVENTARE UNO STATO DEMILITARIZZATO E PER DI PIÙ SENZA GARANZIE INTERNAZIONALI SULLA SUA INDIPENDENZA."*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY: "SIAMO PRONTI A SCENDERE A PATTI SU NEUTRALITÀ E RINUNCIA AD ARMI OFFENSIVE ED A ARMI NUCLEARI SUL TERRITORIO UCRAINO. LA NOSTRA NEUTRALITÀ SARÀ TOTALE SE GARANTITA DA NAZIONI AMICHE O DA UN ORGANO INTERNAZIONALE. * *SONO PRONTO IN OGNI MOMENTO AD INCONTRARE PUTIN PER TRATTARE CON LUI AD OLTRANZA FINO AL RAGGIUNGIMENTO DI UN ACCORDO. MA DEVO ESSERE CHIARO, L'UCRAINA NON ACCETTERÀ DI DIVENTARE UNO STATO DEMILITARIZZATO E PER DI PIÙ SENZA GARANZIE INTERNAZIONALI SULLA SUA INDIPENDENZA."*



Sembra un passo avanti, finalmente.
@Darren Marshall scusa la mia domanda ma è per capire.
Se Zelensky ora dichiara di rinunciare ad armi nucleari sul territorio ucraino significa che prima era disposto ad accoglierle?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sembra un passo avanti, finalmente.
> @Darren Marshall scusa la mia domanda ma è per capire.
> Se Zelensky ora dichiara di rinunciare ad armi nucleari sul territorio ucraino significa che prima era disposto ad accoglierle?


In questo senso in realtà non ci sono molte informazioni, l'Ucraina aveva le armi nucleari ma vi rinunciò anni fa.
Io penso sia più una sorta di clausola ulteriore per impedire l'accordo tra Ucraina e NATO dato che poi successivamente alla NATO avrebbero potuto accedere alla condivisione nucleare (come per esempio ha fatto l'Italia che ha un certo numero di armi nucleari sul proprio territorio).


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In questo senso in realtà non ci sono molte informazioni, l'Ucraina aveva le armi nucleari ma vi rinunciò anni fa.
> Io penso sia più una sorta di clausola ulteriore per impedire l'accordo tra Ucraina e NATO dato che poi successivamente alla NATO avrebbero potuto accedere alla condivisione nucleare (come per esempio ha fatto l'Italia che ha un certo numero di armi nucleari sul proprio territorio).



In pratica - correggimi se sbaglio - l’Ucraina con l’ingresso nella Nato avrebbe potuto ospitare testate nucleari a due passi dalla Russia.

Se è così hanno dato a Putin (che altro non chiedeva) un bel pretesto per invadere l’Ucraina.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Il discorso può andare anche bene in Polonia, ma ora fuori di lì vanno chiarite molte cose."*


quindi per Letta nipote la Polonia sarebbe una sorta di zona franca dove si possa dare adito ai propri istinti bestiali
fuori dall'angolo dello sfogo torniamo seri, purtroppo Biden diceva quelle cose anche a Washington...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi per Letta nipote la Polonia sarebbe una sorta di zona franca dove si possa dare adito ai propri istinti bestiali



Non pretendere troppo dai nostri politici. È già tanto se prendono timidamente le distanze dal padrone.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In pratica - correggimi se sbaglio - l’Ucraina con l’ingresso nella Nato avrebbe potuto ospitare testate nucleari a due passi dalla Russia.
> 
> Se è così hanno dato a Putin (che altro non chiedeva) un bel pretesto per invadere l’Ucraina.


In teoria ma è una teoria inapplicabile alla realtà, nessuna nazione della NATO ad est ospita armi nucleari. Gli USA non avrebbero mai piazzato armi nucleari in una nazione a due passi dalla Russia, anche perché non serve. Gli attuali vettori missilistici e gli aerei moderni consentono di colpire l'avversario da distanze elevate. 
Per dire la Russia ha in servizio un missile utilizzabile con testate nucleari che può colpire tranquillamente qualunque parte del mondo pur essendo lanciato dal territorio russo.

Poi come ho già scritto varie volte, l'Ucraina non sarebbe mai potuta entrare nella NATO ma mai proprio. Uno dei requisiti non negoziabili è il non avere dispute territoriali e/o conflitti in corso, quindi come vedi sarebbe stato impossibile per loro entrare nella NATO ad oggi.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In teoria ma è una teoria inapplicabile alla realtà, nessuna nazione della NATO ad est ospita armi nucleari. Gli USA non avrebbero mai piazzato armi nucleari in una nazione a due passi dalla Russia, anche perché non serve. Gli attuali vettori missilistici e gli aerei moderni consentono di colpire l'avversario da distanze elevate.
> Per dire la Russia ha in servizio un missile utilizzabile con testate nucleari che può colpire tranquillamente qualunque parte del mondo pur essendo lanciato dal territorio russo.
> 
> Poi come ho già scritto varie volte, l'Ucraina non sarebbe mai potuta entrare nella NATO ma mai proprio. Uno dei requisiti non negoziabili è il non avere dispute territoriali e/o conflitti in corso, quindi come vedi sarebbe stato impossibile per loro entrare nella NATO ad oggi.



Grazie per il chiarimento.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie per il chiarimento.


Ah dimenticavo, tra l'altro la condivisione nucleare prevede che i codici di attivazione delle testate restino in possesso degli USA. Cioè per esempio le testate che abbiamo noi, possiamo montarle sui nostri vettori ma non abbiamo i codici per attivarle.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Poi come ho già scritto varie volte, l'Ucraina non sarebbe mai potuta entrare nella NATO ma mai proprio. Uno dei requisiti non negoziabili è il non avere dispute territoriali e/o conflitti in corso, quindi come vedi sarebbe stato impossibile per loro entrare nella NATO ad oggi.


entrare nella NATO o collaborare con gli USA è lo stesso, se non per la clausola che tutti dovrebbero aiutarti in caso di attacco (mai successo, quindi si continua a dare per scontato qualcosa di mai accaduto)
gli USA hanno mandato addestratori, armi, infastrutture militari, investito tanti miliardi, avuto due ministri cooptati nel governo Poroshenko.
questo non andrà mai bene alla Russia.
un conto è che tu collabori con non so l'Islanda, diverso con il paese più importante della NATO che spesso è una longa manus di Washington perchè investono più degli altri

se gli USA non escono dall'Ucraina non se ne farà niente...


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> entrare nella NATO o collaborare con gli USA è lo stesso, se non per la clausola che tutti dovrebbero aiutarti in caso di attacco (mai successo, quindi si continua a dare per scontato qualcosa di mai accaduto)
> gli USA hanno mandato addestratori, armi, infastrutture militari, investito tanti miliardi, avuto due ministri cooptati nel governo Poroshenko.
> questo non andrà mai bene alla Russia.


Beh no non è la stessa cosa e lo stiamo vedendo oggi. Gli USA stanno cercando di aiutare l'Ucraina in quanto nazione amica, fosse stata un paese NATO sarebbero dovuti intervenire direttamente sul campo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ah dimenticavo, tra l'altro la condivisione nucleare prevede che i codici di attivazione delle testate restino in possesso degli USA. Cioè per esempio le testate che abbiamo noi, possiamo montarle sui nostri vettori ma non abbiamo i codici per attivarle.



In pratica siamo un deposito.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh no non è la stessa cosa e lo stiamo vedendo oggi. Gli USA stanno cercando di aiutare l'Ucraina in quanto nazione amica, fosse stata un paese NATO sarebbero dovuti intervenire direttamente sul campo.


lo so l'ho detto pure io che ci sia quel punto lì come differenza, però tutto il resto come collaborazione lo puoi fare comunque.
prima non era una nazione amica, è una novità degli ultimisimi anni e la gente non era particolarmente entusiasta peraltro visto che questa crea problemi con il vicino di casa...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh no non è la stessa cosa e lo stiamo vedendo oggi. Gli USA stanno cercando di aiutare l'Ucraina in quanto nazione amica, fosse stata un paese NATO sarebbero dovuti intervenire direttamente sul campo.



Ma chi decide se ammettere una nuova Nazione nella Nato? Serve unanimità, si vota a maggioranza o in fin dei conti decidono gli USA?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma chi decide se ammettere una nuova Nazione nella Nato? Serve unanimità, si vota a maggioranza o in fin dei conti decidono gli USA?


Serve l'unanimità.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lo so l'ho detto pure io che ci sia quel punto lì come differenza, però tutto il resto come collaborazione lo puoi fare comunque.
> prima non era una nazione amica, è una novità degli ultimisimi anni e la gente non era particolarmente entusiasta peraltro visto che questa crea problemi con il vicino di casa...



Evidentemente gli USA avevano interesse a farseli amici.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lo so l'ho detto pure io che ci sia quel punto lì come differenza, però tutto il resto come collaborazione lo puoi fare comunque.
> prima non era una nazione amica, è una novità degli ultimisimi anni e la gente non era particolarmente entusiasta peraltro visto che questa crea problemi con il vicino di casa...


Si ma il punto è sempre lo stesso, l'Ucraina non è uno stato federato della Federazione Russa.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ma il punto è sempre lo stesso, l'Ucraina non è uno stato federato della Federazione Russa.


Bielorussia, Ucraina e Russia sono molto collegate tra loro nella società
Bielorussia e Ucraina forse anche di più
a prescindere da chi governa, sono popoli fraterni per generazioni.
è comunissimo trovare persone che vivono in uno di questi tre paesi ma hanno parenti in uno o entrambi gli altri due.
gli americani in Ucraina non c'entrano proprio niente...possono andare bene a qualcuno in alto per suoi scopi, non certo alla popolazione che non ha alcun ritorno da questo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Bielorussia, Ucraina e Russia sono molto collegate tra loro nella società
> Bielorussia e Ucraina forse anche di più
> a prescindere da chi governa, sono popoli fraterni per generazioni.
> è comunissimo trovare persone che vivono in uno di questi tre paesi ma hanno parenti in uno o entrambi gli altri due.
> gli americani in Ucraina non c'entrano proprio niente...possono andare bene a qualcuno in alto per suoi scopi, non certo alla popolazione che non ha alcun ritorno da questo.


È naturale sia per vicinanza geografica che per culture simili che quei paesi abbiano dei punti di contatto. Il fatto è che la maggioranza degli ucraini dei russi non ne vuole sapere, bisogna accettare anche questo al di là di tutto.


----------

